# Chevalier: The Queen's Mouseketeer" to relaunch in the fall



## Dee (Aug 11, 2012)

NEWS! I don't know how many if anyone here read it in it's original incarnation, but I am happy to report that the furry fairy tale fantasy adventure of enor-mouse proportions that is "Chevalier: The Queen's Mouseketeer" will be returning in late september with a new look and a new attitude.

I've recruited my artist partner on my other comics "GAAK" and "The Continentals" to handle the artwork and we've been hard at work this summer getting things ready for the relaunch of Chevalier in september.

We've posted the character designs of the "new look" Chevalier cast on our website. For those interested in taking a peek you can find them here:

Chevalier cast
http://www.webcomicsnation.com/moniquem/chev/series.php

And stay tuned for more news on the relaunch. 

Dee


----------



## Dee (Sep 27, 2012)

NEWS! Chevalier has relaunched. I hope you'll all come out and check the new comic out. And, if you enjoy it, pass it along to your furry friends. 

Dee

Chevalier: The Queen's Mouseketeer
http://www.webcomicsnation.com/moniquem/chev/series.php


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 27, 2012)

Gah, I can't figure this site out, how do I navigate? Is it the thing at the bottom that says ''September 1980''?


----------



## Dee (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Gah, I can't figure this site out, how do I navigate? Is it the thing at the bottom that says ''September 1980''?



The "first" and "previous" buttons are just above the calendar. You can use those. And YES, you can ALSO use the calendar to navigate through the comic.

Hope that helps. AND hope you like the comic so far. 

Dee


----------



## Smelge (Sep 29, 2012)

Dee said:


> The "first" and "previous" buttons are just above the calendar. You can use those. And YES, you can ALSO use the calendar to navigate through the comic.
> 
> Hope that helps. AND hope you like the comic so far.
> 
> Dee



I'm pretty sure I commented on that last time you posted this. As far as I can see, the navigation are just little bits of text below everything else, blending in with everything else. You need to make navigation easy, or people just won't bother. Make them in to images big enough that they can be spotted in a second rather than have a reader search for it.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah, your site navigation is so poorly executed that I don't even want to read the comic.  If you moved the navigation buttons BEFORE the comment box and maybe emboldened them or made the text larger then you would be with more readers.


----------



## Dee (Oct 16, 2012)

Smelge said:


> I'm pretty sure I commented on that last time you posted this. As far as I can see, the navigation are just little bits of text below everything else, blending in with everything else. You need to make navigation easy, or people just won't bother. Make them in to images big enough that they can be spotted in a second rather than have a reader search for it.



The first time I posted about Chevalier here about a year ago it was on an entirely different site with a different artist.

No matter. The navigation buttons are much larger now so you won't be able to miss them

Dee


----------



## Dee (Dec 28, 2012)

NEW! Chevalier has a new Facebook page:

Chevalier
https://www.facebook.com/AnEnormouseTale


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 28, 2012)

You've got the wrong Chevalier


----------

